# REEL ADDICTION 116" Boated



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Rocky and the Reel Addiction Team is on a roll with another 500 #er aboard. Might come in tonight. Come on down to the scales 5-8 pm end of Palafox


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That's a good one for sure.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> That's a good one for sure.


Freal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome..... 2 weeks in a row


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice 600+ to hold the leader board. Was there Saturday for weigh-ins.
Eric


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

No question that Rocky and his crew are on fire this year!

Major congrats for a job well done!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats guys!!! Way to get it done!!


----------

